# Tire chains on 2015 Murano Platinum



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm headed out west in February which will involve some mountain driving and time in Yosemite NP. I expect to see snow on the roads. Based on laws in the states I will be in I have to have chains in the car just in case they go to chains-only mode on the highways.

The owners manual says not to use chains on the 235/55R20 tires because of possible damage to the vehicle due to the clearance. They say I need to use 235/65R18 tires instead. I see one problem with this. 235/65R18 tires are only 1/4" smaller in diameter than the 235/55R20 tires. I can't believe 1/4" makes that much difference.

If the roads are bad enough to need chains I won't be out but I also don't want to get stuck (or FINED!) because I didn't have the chains. Yosemite NP site says the citation can be up to $5000 if you don't have them.

Are there any options? I'm planning on buying new tires before the trip anyway but I don't want to have to replace with 18" wheels and it seems pointless anyway since there is so little size difference. Could I put on different shocks and lift the car an inch or two? Is the owners manual being overly cautious?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe the owner's manual is a bit overly cautious. If you got the chains, install them on your present tires and examine the area around the chains which should have at least 2" clearance to the closest suspension component.


----------

